
6th graders have to deal with a friend's feed of him watching rape porn - mooreed
https://www.dallasnews.com/opinion/commentary/2019/12/12/when-6th-graders-can-access-rape-porn-on-their-smartphones-school-becomes-toxic
======
mooreed
## Heatache

In a real way, this article shows how 6th grade life is into the "6 degrees of
separation from seeing evil"

In light of these hopefully overblown and hyperbolic headlines I am crushed
for parents who lack the skills or knowhow to protect their young minds; I so
hope that the article is hyperbole, but if the article contains a modicum of
truth, I feel like I have a burden to help advocate for sensible parental
advice to other parents.

## Call to Action

After getting the list started, it seems like there are two categorical
solutions: technical + non-technical strategies. I would love your help to
compile these things so I can tell them to anyone who will listen.

### Technical

1\. I have a the home router set to turn off the internet to the kids at night

2\. Use DNS Filtering (eg: `openDNS`) on the home WiFi

3\. Copy the DNS settings to the child's device

4\. Require Access to your children's social accounts and spot check it a few
times so as to seem like there might be a check at any time.

5\. Use Parental Controls when sensible

### Non Technical

1\. Be very upfront (but age appropriate) with your kids

2\. Proactive communication about sexual education

3: Delay access to a phone as long as is reasonable

## What Else?

I now put it out to the community - What are other effective
strategies/methods you have used?

